# Weaving- what is on your loom?



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I do not weave but love to see what everyone makes so what is on your loom this new month?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothing but air! I hope to remedy that soon.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have dish towels when I get up stairs I will get a picture and post. My next one will have houses on them.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I put up some fine wool, and i am weaving with various fine yarns that i have accumulated over the years! Trying to destash a bit! I weave 80 in , shawl length. Or until i run out of yarn, which will then be textile lengths ...pillow shams etc.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a tapestry on my little hand held loom (from the online class I am taking) and a shawl on the big loom. I have struggled with it because I wanted the warp threads to show more than they would when just weaving tabby; for the new ones learning that is done by raising treadles 1&3 for first pass and 2&4 for second. I must have tried 5-6 different patterns meaning I had to unweave each when I was not happy with the results. I finally settled on a twill pattern that has the following sequence to have more warp ends showing:
1-3
1-2-4
1-3-4
3-4
2-3-4
1-3-4

Could be more detail than you were asking for :sm16:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love the pattern and colors. Very nice.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice weaving. Thanks for sharing the details. I appreciate being able to learn more about weaving and to know that sometimes it takes a little experimenting to get the look you want.


Babalou said:


> I have a tapestry on my little hand held loom (from the online class I am taking) and a shawl on the big loom. I have struggled with it because I wanted the warp threads to show more than they would when just weaving tabby; for the new ones learning that is done by raising treadles 1&3 for first pass and 2&4 for second. I must have tried 5-6 different patterns meaning I had to unweave each when I was not happy with the results. I finally settled on a twill pattern that has the following sequence to have more warp ends showing:
> 1-3
> 1-2-4
> 1-3-4
> ...


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Have the yarn laid out, but only air on "baby" (scarf planned on sampleit) because I started a pair of socks for ME!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Right now, I have placemats for my sister I am working on. Once I get that off, I have a new technique I want to try. It's called over shot .. 
????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> I love the pattern and colors. Very nice.


Thank you Cdambro.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Spooly said:


> Nice weaving. Thanks for sharing the details. I appreciate being able to learn more about weaving and to know that sometimes it takes a little experimenting to get the look you want.


Thank you, Spooly. It helps me get here I want to in a weaving. Too big of an investment to not enjoy what you've made.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> Right now, I have placemats for my sister I am working on. Once I get that off, I have a new technique I want to try. It's called over shot ..
> ????


I love overshot and I think you'll like weaving it.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Babalou said:


> I love overshot and I think you'll like weaving it.


I sure hope so! I've never done this technique before..... I get a little confused using 2 different threads... but I have to finish my current project and get it off my loom before I can start on the Mermaid scarf.. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> I sure hope so! I've never done this technique before..... I get a little confused using 2 different threads... but I have to finish my current project and get it off my loom before I can start on the Mermaid scarf.. ????


Just remember to breathe. ????


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Babalou, I like your color choices and pattern. I hope to see more of it soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kwharrod said:


> Babalou, I like your color choices and pattern. I hope to see more of it soon.


Thank you, Kwharrod. I'll post more soon. I spent yesterday teaching a friend to weave so no weaving for me. We had fun!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I am doing a towel weavealong on my rigid heddle loom and a mohair scarf on my 8 shaft loom.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> I am doing a towel weavealong on my rigid heddle loom and a mohair scarf on my 8 shaft loom.


Both very pretty. You are brave to weave with mohair, I find it too fuzzy and sticky to weave with. How did you find a weave along?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Both very pretty. You are brave to weave with mohair, I find it too fuzzy and sticky to weave with. How did you find a weave along?


Thank you!

I found the weavealong on Facebook--Yarnworker Weave-along. I am behind because. Assumed I had a 10 dent reed and all I had were 8 and 12, so I ordered one.

I wasn't brave to weave with mohair, I just didn't know better. Spraying with water helps. Moving one shaft at a time helps. Being patient helps. I'll get there!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I am doing a towel weavealong on my rigid heddle loom and a mohair scarf on my 8 shaft loom.


Both are lovely and isn't it the best way to do something......just do it with no thought that we can't.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Cdambro said:


> Both are lovely and isn't it the best way to do something......just do it with no thought that we can't.


Absolutely!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I found the weavealong on Facebook--Yarnworker Weave-along. I am behind because. Assumed I had a 10 dent reed and all I had were 8 and 12, so I ordered one.
> 
> I wasn't brave to weave with mohair, I just didn't know better. Spraying with water helps. Moving one shaft at a time helps. Being patient helps. I'll get there!


I'll check that out, thanks!


----------

